# Md-DC-NoVa Roadies?



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

Newbie to the RBR forum, looking for local roadies. Im located in Southern Maryland and ride there frequently, but also ride in DC and Northern Virginia as much as possible.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

What's up, dude! Brian and I are on here too haha. I think he's dc503 or something like that.


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

dcorn said:


> What's up, dude! Brian and I are on here too haha. I think he's dc503 or something like that.


Very cool, always good to see people you know! Are you doing the Reston ride tomorrow?


----------



## nov0798 (Mar 5, 2011)

alot of local DC/ NOVA rides on Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup


----------



## BCP (Nov 3, 2011)

nov0798 said:


> alot of local DC/ NOVA rides on Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Look up Oxon Hill Bike Club and Potomac Pedaler. They are the two big non-race bike groups in the DC area.

Lots of race teams in the area as well with faster rides, if you are at that level.


----------

